

Ask HN: What is broken on the Internet today? A lot of sites dont work? - jason_slack

I feel like the Internet is weird today.<p>1. StackOverflow says: "Stack Overflow requires external JavaScript from another domain, which is blocked or failed to load."<p>2. Yahoo.com - The main news scroller doesn't work.<p>3. GoDaddy.com - I tried searching for a domain and none of the buttons seem to work.<p>I thought it was Chrome but confirmed same behaviour with Safari and Firefox.<p>What is broken? JQuery CDN hosting perhaps?
======
ibudiallo
So your computer is brown and you think the internet is broken. Restart your
pc

~~~
ibudiallo
I hope every one knows that I meant *broken its just a typo on my phone.
Although it gives it character

